# 1st Kerdi Shower



## Grandpa7 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm going to try my 1st Kerdi and am having trouble wrapping my head around modifying the Kerdi Substrate (tray).

I'll be removing the bottom 6" of a tile shower down to the concrete slab floor in Florida. Shower measures 30 x 46 with a center drain. Should I buy the Kerdi 48x48 or 32x60 tray? Either way, when I cut to fit I believe the perimeter heights will not be equal. How do I compensate?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Grandpa7 said:


> I'll be removing the bottom 6" of a tile shower down to the concrete slab floor in Florida.


Using Kerdi just on the floor and lower 6 inches of wall doesnt really work properly. Moisture that wicks past the wall grout can seep down the wall, behind your surface applied Kerdi, and into the framing. 

If you cant rebuild the shower properly, running the Kerdi all the way up the wall, then just use a liner under a mudbed that gets tucked *behind* the wallboard.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

* misread the Op's situation


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you know Schluter offers a free two day course?

You get free food, tool bag and trowels :thumbup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Even tile cuts around your Kerdi Shower Base*

You will have to custom cut each side wall as the tile will have different measurements.

What size floor tile are you installing?

Do you need to work with a Kerdi base? Do you want to?

How much time do you have to build this shower? 

? ? ?


----------

